# Check this mower out



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Is this neat or what.
Jody

http://www.wolf-garden.com/public_uk/produkte/prod02a.hbs?article_id=1060613527&SKIP=5


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks like a Little Tikes or Fisher Price bike to me....maybe we could do something and convert my daughter's Barbie Jeep into something useful ----- like a dozer or LT ---

HAHA


Andy
:clap:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's cute. I'm surprised there is no turn signals or headlight.

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*It says, "It cuts grass cleanly and whizzes the clippings into a huge grass catcher."*

Does whizzing on the clippings help keep the dust down?:lmao:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I would guess that would be a direct result of too big a cup holder???


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

pass


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That little thing would fall in a ground hog hole at my place and never be seen again. That's if my 315 pounds didn't flatten it first. Looks like one of those mobility scooters for disabled folks with a mower attached. What size are those tires?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

What a visual!! YIKES


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Here is anouther mower*

Its from the same place this ones like a go-cart itll do 9mph:driving: Must be to get the kids mowing sooner.
Jodyhttp://www.wolf-garden.com/public_uk/produkte/katalog_produkte.hbs?SKIP=5&produkt_id=a949572376e&kat_name=Scooter,+Cart


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, there could be a lot said for that go-kart type mower. Your close to the ground (you could move stuff out of the way without having to get off the mower), it has a low center of gravity, so it wouldn't be prone to tipping over as easily on the side of a hill. It looks like it would be fun to operate. 
:driving:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

The go cart does look cool. My rep in Virginia took me to a go cart place where the go carts can get up to 65-70mph. It was a ton of fun, until you spin it once.

Then, you go around 25 mph and usually empty your shorts after each lap.

8 minutes for 15 laps. 

We had a blast.


----------

